# Smoked peach pie



## buzzy

Well to spin off of GaryHibbert smoked apple pie we r trying a smoked peach pie today since it’s the start of peach season here.  Even though I’m using canned pie filling so let’s not nitpick. So into the smoker for around 4 hrs with AMNPS then hand off to wife to work her magic with the pie. Making for the weekend so I’ll be back a few more times


----------



## oldsmokerdude

Interesting, I've never heard of smoking apples or peaches. I'm very interested in how it turns out. Let us know.


----------



## chilerelleno

oldsmokerdude said:


> Interesting, I've never heard of smoking apples or peaches. I'm very interested in how it turns out. Let us know.


If your smoker can hit the temps you can bake in it, smoke or no smoke.
I've baked/smoked a number of desserts, most recently were my Smoked Apple Roses.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

If you combine that with a buttermilk crust..I'll be on over shortly.. I might try this with pears friday to make a pear crisp or pie saturday.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Awesome waiting for final peaches is my favorite in anything.

Warren


----------



## buzzy

4 hrs in smoker then in pie pan  Then cover wirh crumble crust topping  Next into the oven  Has plenty of smoke flavor


----------



## Jeff Wright

Looks like the missus did a great job on the pastry.  Peach is an absolute favorite of mine...That looks real tasty.  Enjoy.


----------



## buzzy

Out of the oven. Now to wait until the weekend to see if it’s yea or nea


----------



## SmokinAl

I have never smoked a pie before, but yours looks pretty good!!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno

Final product looks great... Weekend?
Weekend?... That pie wouldn't last an hour at my house.


----------



## HalfSmoked

An hour what I'd have gone it before you got slice Chili. And some ice along with it Ha. :D

Great job interesting post. Wasn't following this at first but you smoked the peaches then made the pie. :rolleyes:

Warren


----------



## buzzy

Thanks guys! No problem holding out until the weekend. SIL is bringing homemade ice cream. I can wait just for that reason. Will have the money shots then


----------



## HalfSmoked

Where bouts is this I could make it by the weekend.  :D

Warren


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

Love the way you guys put that together!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Looks really GOOD buzzy.  I've been waiting to see what you were going to come up with.  Now I gotta wait til the weekend????????
I'm with the rest--I'd have that on a plate with ice cream while it was still warm and start another one for the weekend.
BTW what wood did you use??
POINT
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

TomKnollRFV said:


> If you combine that with a buttermilk crust..I'll be on over shortly.. I might try this with pears friday to make a pear crisp or pie saturday.



If you do Tom, be sure to post it!!!
Gary


----------



## TomKnollRFV

GaryHibbert said:


> If you do Tom, be sure to post it!!!
> Gary


You bet! I got no lack of pears...just gotta figure out how I'd prep them for pie filling. Coated in melted butter and brown sugar? I don't truly know!


----------



## chilerelleno

TomKnollRFV


Pears and Apples
First give them a bath in lemon juice
Then if going in pie I dust them with flour, if it's a tart/crisp or similar I don't bother.
Then it's brown sugar, cinnamon and maybe a little nutmeg, cloves or allspice.
Butter
And you're good to go.

If you're making pear pies, make me one with raisins, pretty please.


----------



## buzzy

Gary
I used pit boss. Competition blend. It’s 50 maple then 25 each of cherry & hickory


----------



## buzzy

Well here is the money shot. Took while waiting my turn for ice cream. SIL made oreo ice cream per request from daughter. It was really good. The pie was good but a little too smoked. Will cut back to 3 hrs next time. I definitely liked the apple pie over this. The cinnamon & smoke in the apple pie seemed to complimented each other. So live & learn


----------



## HalfSmoked

Didn't like? :( could have passed it my way :D Pie does look awesome.

Warren


----------



## buzzy

No I wouldn’t say I didn’t like it. Just preferred the apple over the peach


----------



## hardcookin

I have smoked a lot of Apple pies in my Kamado smoker.
300 for about 2 hours.







Peach pie looks excellent!!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Yeah buzzy.  Sometimes it takes a couple of tries to get just the right amount of smoke.  My first attempt with apple pie filling didn't have what I felt was enough smoke so I adjusted the time for the next one.
I'll be giving your peach pie a try.  So it's good to have your thoughts on less smoke.
Gary


----------



## buzzy

Keep me posted on the outcome. U can go with less time or maybe crowd the pie filling to get less surface area in contact with smoke. Either way gives us a reason to be tinkering with it. Smoke on!


----------

